# [User des Jahres] Nominierung 2019



## rostiger Nagel (4 Dezember 2019)

Hallo Liebe Forumsmitglieder,
es wird mal wieder Zeit den "DeltaMikeAir" den Pokal abzunehmen und einen
User des Jahres zu wählen, aus diesem Grund an dieser Stelle die Norminierung.

Dann wie im letzen Jahr!
"The same procedure as every year, James"

Deshalb nur ein wenig "copy and paste".

In diesen Thread könnt ihr eine Liste mit bis zu 10 User einstellen,
die euch am besten gefallen haben.

Ich werde diese in diesem Beitrag zusammenzählen.

Die Nominierung endet am 18.12. 16:00 Uhr, dann werde ich einen neuen
Thread mit der Abstimmung starten.

Ach ja, als Preis für den User des Jahres gibt es einen Wanderpokal, wo Name des
Gewinners eingraviert ist.

Eure Liste darf dann so ähnlich aussehen ... ihr kennt das ja.

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und bitte um eure Nominierung!


```
Kandidaten User des Jahres 2018
01. __________
02. __________
03. __________
04. __________
05. __________
06. __________
07. __________
08. __________
09. __________
10. __________
```


*Bisherigen User des Jahres*


2018DeltaMikeAir2017PN/DP2016PN/DP2015PN/DP2014hucki2013PN/DP2012PN/DP2011PN/DP2010Helmut_von_der_Reparatur2009Larry Laffer2008Larry Laffer2007Ralle / zotos2006Ralle
*Nominierungen zum User des Jahres*


*Nr **Nominierte**Stimmen*1Blockmove+++++|+++++|+++2Capitain Future+++3ChristophD+++++|++++4DeltaMikeAir+++++|+++++|+++++|+5de vliegende hollander+6dingo+7ducati+8escride1++9Gerhard Bäurle++10Guga+11GUNSAM+12Hack+13HausSPSler++14Heinileini+++++|+++++|+15holgermaik++16Howard+++17hucki+++++|++++18JesperMP+++++|+++++|19MasterOhh+20MFreiberger++++21NBerger++22maxder2te++23MSB+++24Onkel Dagobert+++++|25oliver.tonn+++++|26PN/DP+++++|+++++|++++27Ralle+++28rostiger Nagel+++++|+++29RogerSchw85+30Safety+++++|31Schmidi+32Steven++33StructuredTrash+34testor+35Thomas_v2.1+++++|+++36Tommi++++37vollmi+++++|+++38waldy+39zako+++


Hier geht es weiter https://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/98628-user-des-jahres-wahl-2019-a.html#post741140


----------



## Howard (4 Dezember 2019)

- DeltaMikeAir
- PN/DP
- ChristophD
- stevenn
- ducati
- oliver.tonn
- Zako
- JesperMP
- Hucki
- MFreiberger
und viele viele andere  hat wieder viel Freude bereitet mit euch zu fachsimpeln und knobeln


----------



## oliver.tonn (4 Dezember 2019)

Dann will ich auch mal. Die Reihenfolge ist rein zufällig.

- Guga
- DeltaMikeAir
- hucki
- MasterOhh
- StructuredTrash
- Ralle
- testor
- Heinileini
- Hack
- PN/DP


----------



## dingo (4 Dezember 2019)

rostiger Nagel

PN/DP

DeltaMikeAir

oliver.tonn

HausSPSler

JesperMP

Heinilein

Blockmove

Gehard Bäurle




Gibt es dieses Jahr zusätzlich auch eine Negativ- Nominierung zum "Stinker des Jahres" ?!? - so in etwa wie die goldene Himbeere


----------



## PinkPanther32 (4 Dezember 2019)

PN/DP

DeltaMikeAir

JesperMP

Heinilein

Blockmove

Gehard Bäurle


----------



## de vliegende hollander (4 Dezember 2019)

Reihenfolge zufällig

1: Heinileini
2 : PN/DP
3 : ChristophD
4 : Mfreiberger
5 : DeltamikeAir
6 : Hucki
7 : Thomas v2.1
8 : Rostiger Nagel
9 : Jesper MP
10 : Blockmove


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Dezember 2019)

- Blockmove
- ChristophD
- Captain Future
- DeltaMikeAir
- de vliegende hollander
- JesperMP
- maxder2te
- Thomas V2.1
- Vollmi
- zako


----------



## Captain Future (6 Dezember 2019)

1.  zako
2.  Blockmove
3.  ChristophD
4.  Vollmi
5.  DeltaMikeAir
6.  Hucki
7.  PN/DP
8.  Rostiger Nagel
9.  Thomas V2.1
​​​​10.Heinilein

Eigentlich könnte ich noch mehr Leute benennen..... hier sind viele die einen guten Job machen
Danke an alle die ihr Wissen teilen.

Gruß
​​​


----------



## Tommi (6 Dezember 2019)

Hier die Nominierung aus Ostwestfalen...

01. Heinileini
02. DeltaMikeAir
03. PN/DP
04. Blockmove
05. ChristophD
06. Safety
07. Rostiger Nagel
08. Hucki
09. JesperMP
10. Ralle


----------



## PN/DP (8 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove
ChristophD
DeltaMikeAir
Heinileini
hucki
JesperMP
oliver.tonn
Safety
Thomas_v2.1
vollmi


----------



## Heinileini (8 Dezember 2019)

Zu:


rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> *Nominierungen zum User des Jahres*
> ...
> Geändert von rostiger Nagel (Heute um 16:08 Uhr)


@Helmut
Sorry, Du hast es wirklich nicht verdient, dass ich an Deiner dankenswürdigen FleissArbeit herummäkele, aber 
*26  vollmi       +++*
hat es auch nicht verdient, wieder übersehen zu werden! 

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Dezember 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Zu:
> 
> @Helmut
> Sorry, Du hast es wirklich nicht verdient, dass ich an Deiner dankenswürdigen FleissArbeit herummäkele, aber
> ...



Danke Heini,
den Vollmi würde ich niemals vergessen, da fehlte eine Eckige Klammer.
Das Editieren, ist wirklich Arbeit für jemanden der Mutter und Vater erschlagen
hat, da kann sich schnell was einschleichen. 






Wenn du gerade dabei bist, kannst du auch Nominieren!!


----------



## Heinileini (8 Dezember 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn du gerade dabei bist, kannst du auch Nominieren!!


Na klar bin ich gerade dabei ... schon seit Tagen ... und es fällt sooo schwer.



Captain Future schrieb:


> Eigentlich könnte ich noch mehr Leute benennen..... hier sind viele die einen guten Job machen
> Danke an alle die ihr Wissen teilen.


... hat es auf den Punkt gebracht. Dem schliesse ich mich vorbehaltlos an.

Ich weiss schon, wer auf die ersten beiden Plätze meiner Liste kommen wird.
Nämlich die beiden, die ich als Aufsteiger ("shooting stars") 2019 empfunden habe.
Für meine Favoriten reichen die restlichen 8 Plätze bei weitem nicht aus. Aber viele davon sind zum Glück bereits nominiert.
Also füge ich nur fünf noch nicht nominierte hinzu und beende hiermit meine GrübelStarre.

1.  escride1
2.  MFreiberger
3.  dingo
4.  GUNSAMS
5.  MSB
6.  Onkel_Dagobert
7.  Tommi

Gruss, Heinileini

PS:
Meine SilberneZitronenListe, wie ...


dingo schrieb:


> ... so in etwa wie die goldene Himbeere


... sie vorgeschlagen hat, habe ich schon fertig - zwei Eintragungen, ganz spontan, ohne lange überlegen zu müssen.


----------



## hucki (8 Dezember 2019)

Captain Future
DeltaMikeAir
holgermaik
Howard
JesperMP
oliver.tonn
Onkel Dagobert
PN/DP
Tommi
vollmi


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Dezember 2019)

Reihenfolge zufällig

-escride1
-PN/DP
-Hucki
-Jesper MP
-Thomas_v2.1
-vollmi 
-Blockmove
-MFreiberger
-Onkel Dagobert
-Howard

Ich möchte mich bei allen Mitstreitern für das interessante Jahr bedanken. Ihr habe mir oft geholfen und ich
habe viel neues gelernt.


----------



## holgermaik (11 Dezember 2019)

Reihenfolge ohne Wertung 

- DeltaMikeAir 
- PN/DP 
- Blockmove 
- Hucki 
- Safety                  
- ChristophD 
- MSB 
- stevenn 					
- Thomas_v2.1


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Dezember 2019)

> PS:
> Meine SilberneZitronenListe, wie ...
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, aber wir sind doch hier nicht bei Facebook und Co. wo man anonym Leute an den Pranger stellt. Ich finde so etwas muss nicht sein.
Letztendlich wird die Reaktion sein, das noch mehr gestänkert wird.

Wie hat es Gerhard Bäurle mal auf den Punkt gebracht: "Das einzige, was bei solchen Antworten wirklich hilft, ist künftig Deine Beiträge zu ignorieren."
Nicht noch Öl ins Feuer kippen ( oder wie man heute sagt => "den Troll füttern" )


----------



## dingo (11 Dezember 2019)

@DeltaMikeAir:
hast völlig recht, Trolle sollten nicht auch noch "belohnt" werden.


----------



## Aventinus (12 Dezember 2019)

Ich bin ja der Meinung, dass der Thread mit dem faulen Passwort genial war. Daher nominiere ich:

- Waldy


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 Dezember 2019)

Schmidi
 deltaMikeAir
 holgermaik
 Howard
 JesperMP
 oliver.tonn
 Onkel Dagobert
 PN/DP
 Tommi
 vollmi


----------



## stevenn (13 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove
Safety
Tommi


----------



## vollmi (16 Dezember 2019)

Ich mach mal keine Nummern dran. 

PN/DP
Heinilein
Blockmove
DeltaMikeAir
Thomas_v2.1
rostiger Nagel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove 
ChristophD
DeltaMikeAir
HausSPSler
Heinileini
MSB
PN/DP
rostiger Nagel
Thomas_v2.1
vollmi

Nebenbei: Danke für die Blumen, aber die haben andere viel mehr verdient.


----------



## MSB (17 Dezember 2019)

PN/DP
Heinileini
DeltaMikeAir
NBerger
Onkel Dagobert
rostiger NAgel
hucki
vollmi
RogerSchw85


----------



## zako (18 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove
Capitain Future
ChristophD
DeltaMikeAir
Heinileini
maxder2te
NBerger
Ralle
rostiger Nagel
Safety


----------

